# Some Foil Pictures



## nivrnb (Mar 3, 2012)

Just wanted to share some of the foil pictures I have taken with everyone. Not the best, but pretty cool. I think the gallery is the best part of the forum.


----------



## nivrnb (Mar 3, 2012)

Con't


----------



## Geo (Mar 3, 2012)

they look nice and clean to me. if you mean the solder mask, thats a non issue as you will leave that in the filter when you dissolve. normally when i collect foils its got a little bit of everything mixed in with it. :lol: my solution is always green. ive come to expect it. but then again i try not to collect until i have at least a half ounce of foils dry. thats why i dont show my foils much, i think this was my cleanest foils (well, that came out of AP anyways).


----------



## crazyscience (May 28, 2012)

nivrnb said:


> Just wanted to share some of the foil pictures I have taken with everyone. Not the best, but pretty cool. I think the gallery is the best part of the forum.



5/28/12- i have an aqua regia solution (nitric acid and HCL) premix.. it disolves whatever it touches so how do i precipitate the gold out of the solution which is very rich with gold, i need sum guidance contact me at [email protected] thanks


----------



## Harold_V (May 29, 2012)

crazyscience said:


> i have an aqua regia solution (nitric acid and HCL) premix.. it disolves whatever it touches so how do i precipitate the gold out of the solution which is very rich with gold, i need sum guidance contact me at [email protected] thanks


We don't work that way here. Readers are never encouraged to solve problems off the board, as others don't benefit. That's not to say that some concerned soul may not take you under his wing and teach you the things you should already know. 

Have you read Hoke's book? If not, why not? The question you have asked should never have been asked. If you don't understand the process of precipitation, you have no business dissolving gold in the first place. Have you addressed base metals? Have you tested with stannous chloride? Have you used an excess of nitric acid? If so, how much? And, again, if so, how do you intend to eliminate the excess? You won't have much success recovering the values if you don't. 

Do yourself a favor and start reading, so you understand the basics. Right now you're trying to run a marathon, and don't know how to run.

Harold


----------

